# The Kindle is officially 'decked' out...



## OhSoAppy (Nov 28, 2009)

My Borsa Bella bag and DecalGirl skin arrived today.

First off, I am in LOVE with the Borsa Bella bag. The quality is super nice.

The skin looks great, too. However, it wasn't quite as easy as I thought it would be to put on! Now that it is on though, I love it!

Anyway, here are a few pictures of it all. On a side note, I know what I am getting my mom for Christmas. A Kindle of her own 

With the Cole Haan Kindle cover:










Borsa Bella and Kindle/skin


















Just the skin:









Thanks again for the suggestions on the Kindle covers and bags. They are great!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Purty!


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Great looking Kindle Kombo!


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Very nice accessories!  I'm starting to like the brown smooth leather Cole Haan, but I hope I won't feel the need to buy one ($$$).  It makes the K look like a journal.  Very classy.


----------



## cjonthehill (Oct 21, 2009)

Nice combo!  The Cole Haan leather looks scrumptious!


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

I love your combo, the borsa bella bag especially!


----------



## MarthaT (Mar 3, 2009)

Looks great!


----------



## pawsplus (Mar 31, 2009)

I LOVE it!  Really attractive choices!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

How very pretty.  
I'm getting a Borsa Bella for Christmas from my dad and sister.  I'm so excited.
deb


----------



## mindreader (Oct 8, 2009)

That Cole Haan cover is so pretty.  Looks like the leather is going to age beautifully.

Very nice.


----------



## OhSoAppy (Nov 28, 2009)

Glad you guys like the combo! I wouldn't have picked the color scheme without help from this forum!

The Cole Haan cover is definitely super nice. It feels fantastic in your hand while reading, and folds back so easily(it folds back even better now that I have had it a few days, but it came out of the box pretty supple). I wasn't sure about the hinge at first, but I actually quite like it!

The Borsa Bella bags are really nice, too. I wasn't quite sure what I would think of it when it came, but the quality is just perfect. I love the feel of it, and the Kindle feels quite safe in it.

Great products all around!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

You should go to the Borsa Bella website and post your picture of your combination.  
deb


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

What a beautiful kombination you have!


----------



## suicidepact (May 17, 2009)

Great photo for your screen saver.


----------



## dablab (Feb 10, 2009)

Love it!!!

Dot


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

This is gorgeous!!!! Congrats  

I actually have a question on the Cole Han: does it have magnets or something to keep it closed?


----------



## MLPMom (Nov 27, 2009)

What a beautiful combo! They look gorgeous together.


----------



## Supers (Nov 30, 2009)

Beautiful - you chose well


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

What a super awesome combo!!!  Love the Cole Haan cover (it just about perfectly matches my CH shoes!) and the BB bag reminds me that I bought some cool fabric and had put off ordering my bag from Melissa - now I got my kick in the butt to get it ordered!!!


----------



## Carld (Dec 2, 2009)

I don't care for the skin to be honest, it's too busy and distracting for me. But the case is nice, and I love your old-time photograph screensaver.


----------



## MINImum (Oct 15, 2009)

It is a gorgeous combination!  I love that BB bag (I think I was one of those who suggested it to you). It is definitely my favorite BB bag, but it didn't match the skin I got for my K2 so I didn't order it personally.  But it's so nice to see it with your cover and skin, it's absolutely beautiful!

Happy reading!


----------



## cagnes (Oct 13, 2009)

Beautiful combo! I especially love the bag, brown & green are my favorite colors!


----------



## OhSoAppy (Nov 28, 2009)

Thanks again everyone!

Neo, it doesn't have anything that makes it stay shut. However, the cover is heavy on top(not _heavy_ where it is uncomfortable but it is appropriate to keep the cover closed), where it shuts closed perfectly. I don't worry about it opening on its own!

F1Wild, Well...what are you waiting for!? You better put that order in!  

Carl, No worries that you don't like the skin! Thankfully, DecalGirl and other sites offer many choices for different people!

MINImum, you are the one that recommended that BB bag! Thank you!! I know I would have gone right over it. It's beautiful on their website, but even better in person.

Cagnes, Brown and green are my favorite colors as well! Funny enough, I own 4 bay horses.....and all of them have hunter green polo wraps


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

Thank you so much OhSoAppy! And now, lust is in my heart  ... Here I thought I was perfectly happy with my Oberon - and truly, I am and love it dearly, but... I want the red hand woven Cole Haan cover too now  !!!!!

I'm trying to rationalize that I only have the one cover (also briefly had a M-edge but sold it almost immediately), and well, it would give a whole new and different look to my K2....

What to do??


----------



## angelad (Jun 19, 2009)

Kewl Kindle


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

Cobbie said:


> Oh...man....not the beautiful Ruby Sugar. I've been on the edge about that one for a while. I want it. Sure don't need it, but I still want it.
> 
> Go for it then I can live vicariously through you.


LOL Cobbie, you gave me my first genuine smile and laugh of the day: I see that I am sooo understood, thank you!!!!!!!

OK, I'm going for it and will report back tomorrow (going for the one day shipping of course!!!). I'm kind of hoping it may not be that nice in real, but somehow doubt it 

Plus... Don't we all deserve a Xmas present to our selves? I think you should go for it too, and then we can both be happy and feel guilty together


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

OhSoAppy said:


> Thanks again everyone!
> F1Wild, Well...what are you waiting for!? You better put that order in!


I know...will be done this week.......


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

Cobbie said:


> So maybe it's in the cards for me. I'll celebrate the arrival of yours with you and await your review. As I've written in another thread - I'm easily swayed.


OK, we really have quite a bit in common: I've had my eye on this particular cover for a while too, and yesterday (for some weird reason) I literally started obsessing about it and kept looking at it. Then I dreamed about it all night. And then this morning I had this "suggestion e-mail" from amazon telling me I should treat myself to.... the Ruby Sugar Cole Haan. Talk about signs!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

love the photo.. who is that? (combo of course looks fantastic!)


----------



## OhSoAppy (Nov 28, 2009)

Neo, Can't wait to hear about your new cover!!!

I must admit, the new M-Edges posted in a different thread looks soooo tempting. However, the price of the CH pretty much covered getting a second cover....for now 

Patrizia, The photo on my screensaver? It is of Dr. Banting, and Dr. Best.

http://www.discoveryofinsulin.com/Home.htm

They are 2 of 4 people who discovered insulin, and started the first treatment for Type 1 Diabetes in the 1920's.

Here is the original picture.


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

So, I just received my Ruby Sugar Cole Haan cover, and... it's going back immediately  ! 

I am super disappointed. It isn't well made at all - I understand it's hand made, but at this price, the workmanship can not be described as anything but sloppy. The leather isn't cut nor sewn straight, and the weaving is totally irregular with the leather not lying flat.

The hinges are SUPER hard to operate (I had to force my K in and at some point got worried that I would crack it just by trying to insert it in the cover!), and worse than all: the Kindle doesn't lie flat against the cover!!! What I mean is that the hinges are so tight, that the Kindle almost "stands up" on the hinges, and the back of the Kindle is not even close to coming in contact with the back of the cover. That just can't be good for my Kindle!

Color isn't that nice either. I was seeing it as a bright, vibrant red. Not so: it is VERY dark, and even though its glossy, it's just not a rich color.

I was soooo ready to love this cover, I am really disappointed  . I wonder if I got a defective one that someone returned after having used it for a bit? One of the hinges looked scratched from the get go.

Oh well, at least I can feel good about not having spent that much money, right?

Cobbie: on the bright side, no need for you to want that cover anymore, trust me! Don't lose your time thinking about it, it's just not worth it, and nothing like the picture of it...

Sigh...


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

No worries, and glad I could be of help  !

And on the bright side, thank god for free returns with Amazon, and at least now we know! I had this cover on my mind for so long, now I can finally put it to rest without regrets  

And... God I love my Oberon


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

LOL Cobbie, you're BAAAAAD  

Thanks


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

What a shame Neo, when you look forward to something so much and not only is it not what you expected, but it is poorly made too.


----------



## OhSoAppy (Nov 28, 2009)

Neo, I am so sorry to hear how poorly made your CH cover is!

I feel horrible as I gave rave reviews for it, and obviously it isn't so with your cover  .

I am truly surprised, as my Cole Haan is not like that at all. Could it be because it is a different type of leather they used for mine??

My K2 fits so nicely in it, and absolutely does not stick up from the hinges. I found the hinges quite easy, and have taken my Kindle out a few times, and put it back in with ease. I wonder if yours is defective? Either way, they should have no defective cases with one priced that high!!


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

Thank you Pushka and OhSoAppy for your kind words, I was really truly disappointed - I was sooooo ready to start a new love affair with a new cover  ... 

Don't worry OhSoAppy: your cover is absolutely beautiful, and NOTHING like the one I received. I agree that it's a different leather - the woven is obviously more stiff and I expected that, but seriously, if you could have seen the stitching and workmanship: absolutely horrendous  

I also thought I may have received a defective one and was considering giving it another try - obviously the hinges had a problem (and I had the Amazon cover and the Prodigy at some point and never had an issue with those hinges!). But not sure if I should... As you said, at that price point there is absolutely no excuse for a deffective cover...

I also went back to the reviews for that cover on Amazon, and obviously you have those that are absolutely thrilled with their cover and only have good stuff to say, and one person with the exact same assessment as me and who also returned their cover: I wonder if it's the one I got??

So not too sure whether I should give it another try or not. What would you do?


----------



## OhSoAppy (Nov 28, 2009)

Neo, That is a tough decision.

If it were me...I would probably return it and go for something else. However, I am still so surprised by the difference in quality between your CH and mine.

Another poster made this review of their woven bronze cover, and again....they had a good experience:

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,13784.0.html

I don't know what to say. It seems it is hit and miss.


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

Wow, thanks for the link OhSoAppy, this - again - is nothing like what I got!!!!! And because I'm a fool (probably), I just re-ordered it! I need to know now whether I got a bad product (bad luck type of thing) or if it's this particular model which is not nice. And I figured if I order now, at least I'm sure I won't get the one I'm returning  !!!!

I will keep you all posted - although this is really my last try with this cover!


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Good luck with your exchange.  The companies - both Amazon & Cole Haan - need to know if defective merchandise is being shipped for their own quality control measures...and good PR.


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

Thank you F1Wild, and you are right. Except I'm not sure if Cole Haan will ever hear about it as I bought through Amazon and returning through them too. I did fill in the reason for return, but the 200 authorized characters don't allow for much explanation...

I really wish I had a digital camera to show you guys: I was looking at it again tonight and it's really unbelievably bad. I really think this cover has a problem and must be going around, as the inside suede is also dirty. Like a number of people have had it and returned it. And the color isn't really red but more of a raspberry pink - not what I see on my monitor on Amazon and what reviewers are saying. I wonder... 

Well, I shall know soon whether I got the odd one out - I kind of hope so, even though it would be pretty bad for Amazon and CH if this is the case (no pun intended!).

I will definitely be back to let you all know.

And thanks to all for all your kind support, it really means a lot to me


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Neo said:


> Thank you F1Wild, and you are right. Except I'm not sure if Cole Haan will ever hear about it as I bought through Amazon and returning through them too.
> And thanks to all for all your kind support, it really means a lot to me


look up Cole Haan online - never mind, I did for you. Send them a quick email and let them know what happened, exactly, and let them know where you purchased the product. I'm sure they'll be interested in what happened as it's their name on the product.
http://www.colehaan.com/colehaan/assistance/assistance_home.jsp;jsessionid=dZr6MQTpw3SUk0BrE6D4Bw**.sin-42-colehaan-0


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

Thank you again, I just dropped them an e-mail - very polite and saying I didn't expect them to do anything for me but thought they would want to know as, as you so rightly pointed out, it's their name on the product.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Let us know if and when you hear from them, Neo.  On their website it says they will respond within a business day.


----------



## RiddleMeThis (Sep 15, 2009)

OhSoAppy said:


> Cagnes, Brown and green are my favorite colors as well! Funny enough, I own 4 bay horses.....and all of them have hunter green polo wraps


So, I opened this thread because I always love seeing everyones skin/bag/cover combos. I'm reading through the thread and have completely missed that I've seen your Kindle screen saver and everything else on HGS, and have not read the usernames either (I'm guilty of that ALL the time.) Then I read this post and I'm like "Oh cool someone ELSE has horses on this board"



OhSoAppy said:


> Patrizia, The photo on my screensaver? It is of Dr. Banting, and Dr. Best.
> 
> http://www.discoveryofinsulin.com/Home.htm
> 
> ...


Then I saw THIS post and I'm like "OMG Thats OhSoAppy from HGS"!!

LOL and now back to your regularly scheduled topic.


----------



## OhSoAppy (Nov 28, 2009)

RiddleMeThis....LOL!!!!

Nice to see you over here!! Yup, it is me. Real original name, huh?!  


This Kindle stuff is addicting, I must admit!!


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

Alright - UPDATE

I haven't yet received any response to my mail to CH, and don't really expect any before Monday, BUT....

I have just received my second Cole Haan Ruby Sugar cover and ... it's absolutely SUMPTUOUS!!!!!! It doesn't bear ANY comparison with the first one I got. I actually haven't sent the first one back yet as I wanted to compare, and seriously, it's like I'm looking at 2 totally different products, it's crazy!!!!! I REALLY wish I had a digital camera, it's unbelievable!

The workmanship on the new cover is gorgeous, the leather beautiful, the color vibrant and deep (although with a slight tinge towards the raspberry, but truly beautiful and will need to see it by daylight tomorrow for final verdict on the exact hue), and the hinges are a breeze. The Kindle lies perfectly flat against the cover, and where I was slightly worried with the lack of corner straps on the right side (like on the MEdge Go and Prodigy), I have now no worries whatsoever about any stress on my K (and I had the Amazon cover which I hated and immediately felt wasn't safe because of this exact issue - see my review on Amazon at the time!).

Needless to say, this one is a keeper !!!!!!

Cobbie: I'm so sorry, but you can start lusting again !!!! And my advice is to order immediately, before I send the defective one back, so that you are sure not to get it .

I am now totally convinced that the first defective cover I got has been around for a while and has gone through a number of hands - the dirty and grubby inside suede, scratched hinge, etc., are just really bad, now that I see a new one in front of me. Even the foam "insert" it comes with inside (part of the packaging), is dirty and has holes on the first cover! I am a bit cheesed off at Amazon though for keeping trying to sell a defective product which should definitely be THROWN OUT or sent back to CH for disposal!

Oh well... I am REALLY glad though that I gave this another try, and I'm now as in love as I expected to be originally 

And OhSoAppy, I now perfectly understand and second your rave review of your cover (not that I had any doubt when I saw your pix!) 

Thank you all again for all your kind words and support during these tough last few days, filled with CH cover anxiety, it really has meant a lot to me 

I will be back though to report on any answer (or lack thereof) I may receive from CH next week.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Glad to hear you are now a satisfied customer.  I think you should include this bit in an amended email to CH - they need to know.


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

Great color coordination and awesome picture on the screen


----------



## OhSoAppy (Nov 28, 2009)

Neo,

I am thrilled that you love your new cover!!! I can't believe the difference...CH needs to chuck that defective cover ASAP!!!

Now you see why I love my Cole Haan cover, doesn't it feel great in your hands?! Wait a few days, and it will really soften up like butter. 

Enjoy your new cover!!


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

F1: I'm definitely e-mailing an update to CH. I'm a strong believer in the fact that if you take the time to complain about something, you should also take the time to praise (I find this is highly under-rated in our society nowadays)  

Thank you OhSoAppy, your pix and the thread you posted (with the review and pix of the woven bronze CH) were what ultimately convinced me to take a second chance and order again - my only problem now is that I don't seem to be able to get much reading done: I keep "petting" my new cover  . Can't wait to see how it will "age"!

Cobbie: If you do decide to go for it (and I highly recommend you do and treat yourself to a BIG pleasure ), please let me know when they say yours has shipped. I you do this in the next few days (say by mid-next week), I will hold onto the bad cover until we are sure there is no chance you get it  . I would wait longer if I could but kind of need my $$ back  . One more element: the padding is great, and besides being gorgeous, I really feel my K is perfectly safe in its cover - at least as safe as in its Oberon. And in terms of size, the CH and Oberon are exactly the same. Again, no pressure here, just pleasure - as it should be for the holidays  

Harvey: as ever, thank you for inserting the link to and pic of my new gorgeous cover


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

Woohoooooo!!!!! Congratulations Cobbie!!!!! I can't wait to hear your first impressions when you get your new cover, and really hope you like it as much as I do mine now - love levels higher today than yesterday, my cover now lies completely flat when folded over  

Just remember that it definitely has a bit more of a raspberry hue to it that it seems from the Amazon picture (not so tomato red in real), but is still gorgeous and deep in color.

And no worries: I really would hate for you to go through what I went through with the fuggly cover, and it's no hassle for me to hold onto a it a few more days, the time for your to ship - if not to arrive  

Now the waiting begins  ...


----------

